

Amputee controls bionic leg with his thoughts - zdean
http://www.latimes.com/science/la-sci-robotic-leg-20130926,0,7310017.story

======
scotty79
This movement looks so incredibly natural. This leg looks like something from
Deus Ex Human Revolution

